# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Restarting lucid dreaming - properly

## naturespirit

I feel that my lucid dreams are well wasted sometimes... 
That is why I am starting again!

My first exercise:
Stacking Pebbles while lucid

Goal:To maintain focus and equilibrium.

Feel free to join me in these exercises whatever your experience!

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm starting right now as well.  :smiley: 

Goal: Remembering to stabilize the dream every two minutes.

----------


## naturespirit

Became lucid but can't remember what happened afterwards... But at least it was something!

----------


## MadMonkey

Wow I never thought to try a goal like that. I think that will be me next goal too! Going to the moon for the first time might be to ambitious when coming out of a dry spell like I am. lol

----------


## naturespirit

Yes!!!!!

I become lucid a beautiful green grassland. Huge pebbles are everywhere, so I stack them with telepathy. WOW!!!!!!!

----------


## naturespirit

Next exercise:
Visual Manipulation

 Change the visuals in some way. E.g. the sky.
I am so excited about this!

----------


## MadMonkey

> Next exercise:
> Visual Manipulation
> 
>  Change the visuals in some way. E.g. the sky.
> I am so excited about this!



I am so excited for you! Great job and keep it up!

----------


## JadeGreen

I probably need to do something like this, but literally starting from the ground up with dream recall and such.  :tongue2:  I've been trying to think of a new angle to come at lucid dreaming  since the meditation bust.

----------


## naturespirit

Completed visual manipulation twice:

Dream 1:,
I stacked some pebbles, which suddenly turned to life to try and kill me! I teleport(visual manipulation) and ask why it is hurting me. It replies about some issue of my health I was ignoring. 
Dream 2:
I walk into a room. Many people are wearing Map suits, but I get the impression they are Japanese. Another man boots them out. I am distracted my a fee DCs so I make a copy of my hand and make it float around. Then I went off riding golden horses trying to stop Japan becoming communist...

----------


## naturespirit

Auditory manipulation:
Focus my awareness on hearing.
Adjust it like a radio frequency.

After this, both will be combined!

----------


## naturespirit

Hmm... completed visual manipulation a lot. It was amazing. I used too have terrible trouble summoning fire balls!

----------


## naturespirit

Ouch! My gall bladder really hurts! I guess I better take talking pebble giants seriously!

----------


## naturespirit

Auditory manipulation completed:

I become lucid.  I wander around the dream scene. I notice some DCs are making a racket, so I turn into a gentle sound of rain.

----------


## naturespirit

NOW!!!
This will be exciting!

The following tasks will be in this list:
What do colors sound like?COMPLETED
What do sounds look like?COMPLETED

Texture Manipulation
What do colours feel like?
What do sounds feel like?
What do textures look like?
What do textures sound like?
Taste Manipulation
What colours taste like? COMPLETED
What do sounds taste like?
What do textures taste like?
What does taste look like?
What does taste sound like?
What does taste feel like?
Olfactory Manipulation
What do colours smell like?
What do sounds smell like?
What do textures smell like?
What do tastes smell like? 
What does smell look like?
What does smell sound like?
What does smell taste like?

Phew! I will get these done hopefully over May!

----------


## Nfri

ok my next personal goal will be stacking pebbles  :smiley:

----------


## naturespirit

Completed.3!

I become lucid as some text changes oddly. I fly outside to taste 4thd colour pink. It was sweet and creamy but occasionally a bit sour 

Wake up

I now WILD into a lucid a dream. I am walking down a suburban path. From the visuals, I hear trumpet centred music. I decide to see what Rondo in G minor by Dvorak looks like. At first it is just red lines to the beat, but they gradually get more complicated. With the cantabile part, water I flowing over pebbles.
WOW!

----------

